# DAW screencast recording on Windows?



## Akarin (Mar 10, 2019)

Hey all. What can you use to record a screencast on Windows and capture the DAW output as well? Been experimenting with Voicemeeter but latency is through the roof and makes playing really hard.


----------



## dog1978 (Mar 10, 2019)

Camtasia and OBS. Camtasia can edit your video, OBS can't.


----------



## Akarin (Mar 10, 2019)

dog1978 said:


> Camtasia and OBS. Camtasia can edit your video, OBS can't.



Thanks. For video editing, I'm covered (I do it on Mac). It's capturing the Cubase output that causes an issue. Camtasia can't do that nor OBS.


----------



## dog1978 (Mar 10, 2019)

I use virtual cable. So Camtasia can record, too. But I don't like the quality, so I record with Reaper.


----------



## d.healey (Mar 10, 2019)

OBS studio


----------



## tack (Mar 10, 2019)

d.healey said:


> OBS studio


Yup.


----------



## Akarin (Mar 10, 2019)

d.healey said:


> OBS studio



Thanks but again, it doesn't record Cubase output. See above.


----------



## tack (Mar 10, 2019)

Akarin said:


> Thanks but again, it doesn't record Cubase output. See above.


What audio interface are you using?

If you want to record ASIO output then you'll need some help from your audio interface. This is more an aspect of the design of ASIO than it is a limitation of the capture software. I record DAW audio output with OBS Studio simply by using a loopback output with my RME interface. Other types of interfaces may have similar capabilities.


----------



## Akarin (Mar 10, 2019)

tack said:


> What audio interface are you using?
> 
> If you want to record ASIO output then you'll need some help from your audio interface. This is more an aspect of the design of ASIO than it is a limitation of the capture software. I record DAW audio output with OBS Studio simply by using a loopback output with my RME interface. Other types of interfaces may have similar capabilities.



Thanks. I see. I use a Focusrite Scarlett and I don't think I can do that. It seems that I'm left with 3 options:

1. Deal with Voicemeeter latency 
2. Record Cubase output with Melda MRecorder and then sync the WAV (although I have a weird delay happening over time)
3. Record the output of my Focusrite on a Zoom and sync it later to video.


----------



## tack (Mar 10, 2019)

A 4th option could be a physical loopback:

https://support.focusrite.com/hc/en-gb/articles/207546775-Does-the-Scarlett-range-have-loopback-


----------



## Damarus (Mar 10, 2019)

Nope. OBS has a ASIO addon that lets you see your interface. Let me find it

edit: try this to see if it works with your interface.

https://github.com/pkviet/obs-asio/releases/tag/1.3.0

This should give obs the ability to see your interface as a audio source.


----------



## Akarin (Mar 10, 2019)

tack said:


> A 4th option could be a physical loopback:
> 
> https://support.focusrite.com/hc/en-gb/articles/207546775-Does-the-Scarlett-range-have-loopback-



Just seen that too! Tried and no joy... lots of crackling.


----------



## Akarin (Mar 10, 2019)

Damarus said:


> Nope. OBS has a ASIO addon that lets you see your interface. Let me find it
> 
> edit: try this to see if it works with your interface.
> 
> ...



Thanks a ton. Cloning the repo now.


----------



## Damarus (Mar 10, 2019)

Restart obs after installation. Youll have to configure it a little. Wont work right out of the box


----------



## Damarus (Mar 10, 2019)

In OBS:





Scarlett MixControl






The loopback is what is important


----------



## Akarin (Mar 10, 2019)

Damarus said:


> In OBS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My Scarlett doesn't do loopback :-(


----------



## Akarin (Mar 10, 2019)

Damarus said:


> In OBS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fiddling with it... I think I know a way to get it to work... Will report back


----------



## Damarus (Mar 10, 2019)

Akarin said:


> My Scarlett doesn't do loopback :-(



You dont have the option like shown? what version and what interface?


----------



## Akarin (Mar 10, 2019)

Damarus said:


> You dont have the option like shown? what version and what interface?



It's a Scarlett 2i2 2nd Gen. There's no software with it. Only the buffer/sample rate control panel:


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Mar 10, 2019)

If your audio card doesn’t support loop back voicemeeter is the only viable solution (though actually it shouldn’t be that much of a hassle in terms of latency but then again, I have no Focusrite experience) 
If that fails keep in mind that you still can record audio separately out of the interface into whatever device you have at hand and sync later - you could even record to your phone


----------



## Akarin (Mar 10, 2019)

Dirk Ehlert said:


> If your audio card doesn’t support loop back voicemeeter is the only viable solution (though actually it shouldn’t be that much of a hassle in terms of latency but then again, I have no Focusrite experience)
> If that fails keep in mind that you still can record audio separately out of the interface into whatever device you have at hand and sync later - you could even record to your phone



Yep... thanks. I record externally with Melda MRecorder (just a plug-in on the stereo output that records a WAV file of what's happening in the DAW)


----------



## halfwalk (Mar 27, 2019)

In Reaper, Ctrl-Alt-B starts bouncing the entire DAW output to a wav file in the background in real time, even if no tracks are armed and the transport is stopped. The same key combo will stop the bounce. No need for a complicated loopback setup or anything like that (ironic because reaper). Not that this helps OP, but it's handy.


----------



## KallumS (Mar 27, 2019)

I remember spending ages trying to do this last year. In the end I used a virtual audio cable in Voiceemeter to monitor the computer output, input the mic to Voicemeeter, then used Voicemeeter as the audio driver in OBS. Latency was decent and I was able to record the output through OBS.


----------

